
Puerto Rico’s Hurricane Maria Death Toll Could Exceed 4,000, New Study Estimates - gammalpheta
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/05/29/us/puerto-rico-deaths-hurricane.html
======
a-fried-egg
This is only an estimate yea? Since the hurricane has already passed, what is
the official toll?

